# to eke forward



## dictionaric

Context : 
*Opportunity ekes forward.
*While Spirit continues to explore Husband Hill, its robotic twin Opportunity is slowly but surely crawling out of a sandy quagmire on the other side of Mars.

Qui saurait traduire ce verbe *TO EKE FORWARD*


----------



## Agnès E.

Opportunity va de l'avant ?


----------



## dictionaric

Ouais, pas mal. Il faudrait l'ajouter dans le dico où le verbe EKE n'est pas encore représenté.


----------



## timpeac

dictionaric said:
			
		

> Context :
> *Opportunity ekes forward.
> *While Spirit continues to explore Husband Hill, its robotic twin Opportunity is slowly but surely crawling out of a sandy quagmire on the other side of Mars.
> 
> Qui saurait traduire ce verbe *TO EKE FORWARD*


 
C'est une phrase bizarre en anglais. "to eke" veut dire "distribuer à petites doses". On lit très souvent "to eke out" "He eked out the last of the bread for 2 days because they had no money".

"To eke forward" ne veut rien dire à mon sens, mais je suppose que l'auteur a voulu décrire un mouvement lent donc "la chance avance à pas lents".

*Edit* - selon Wester ce verbe a deux sens (dont j'ai parlé du deuxième) -

*1* _archaic_ *: INCREASE, LENGTHEN*
*2* *:* to get with great difficulty -- usually used with _out_ <_eke_ out a living> 

Je n'ai jamais vu le premier, mais je crois que c'est de cela qu'il s'agit ici, donc la traduction va dépendre du contexte. Mais j'aimerais souligner que ce sens est vraiment rare.


----------



## dictionaric

Un point d'étymologie (qui est ma passion) :
Le verbe EKE signifiait en anglais ancien "augmenter, croître". Du verbe AUKAN en germanique ancien et qui est le pendant très précis du latin AUGERE "croître".
Merci de votre attention


----------



## timpeac

dictionaric said:
			
		

> Un point d'étymologie (qui est ma passion) :
> Le verbe EKE signifiait en anglais ancien "augmenter, croître". Du verbe AUKAN en germanique ancien et qui est le pendant très précis du latin AUGERE "croître".
> Merci de votre attention


 
Et attention également que ce verbe n'a plus du tout ce sens dans le parler quotidien.


----------



## Cath.S.

Tim, on ne traduit pas Opportunity, c'est un nom propre.
Je suggère 
_Oportunity progresse à pas de fourmi._

(inspirée par l'ancien jeu de notre enfance :un, deux, trois ! soleil ! )


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:
			
		

> Tim, on ne traduit pas Opportunity, c'est un nom propre.
> Je suggère
> _Oportunity progresse à pas de fourmi._
> 
> (inspirée par l'ancien jeu de notre enfance :un, deux, trois ! soleil ! )


 
Ah ok, tu as raison si c'est un vrai nom propre. Je l'ai interprété comme une nominalisation poétique du genre "Idleness caresses the foreheads of those who have known her sister Sloath".


----------



## timpeac

Et en relisant le premier message j'admets volontiers que tu as raison - il s'agit de robots futuristes ou quelque chose comme ça.


----------



## Gil

Si le contexte nous donne une destination:
"peiner vers (la destination)"


----------



## la grive solitaire

egueule said:
			
		

> Je suggère
> _Oportunity progresse à pas de fourmi._
> 
> (inspirée par l'ancien jeu de notre enfance :un, deux, trois ! soleil ! )


  J'aime bien cette solution. "Eke out" = faire durer mais "eke forward" n'existe pas et àma est plus ou moins intraduisible.


----------



## dictionaric

Etant donné que TO EKE OUT A LIVING signifie en gros "faire un effort pour lier les deux bouts", il me semble évident que le verbe TO EKE exprime aujourd'hui le concept d'effort.
TO EKE FORWARD en mettant la charrue avant les bœufs donnerait PROGRESSER AVEC DIFFICULTÉ.


----------



## dictionaric

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> J'aime bien cette solution. "Eke out" = faire durer mais "eke forward" n'existe pas et àma est plus ou moins intraduisible.


 
Eh bien, je ne me dégonfle pas, je vais proposer son ajout.
Qu'on ne me dise pas que EKE FORWARD n'existe pas !


----------



## Cath.S.

Avancer à pas d'escargot alors ? MDR 
Je tiens à mes comparaisons animalières.

Edit
On trouve eke/ekes/eked/eking dans 15 pages internet en tout et pour tout, ce qui constitue indubitablement une preuve d'existence. 

Aucun anglophone ne pense qu'il s'agit d'une tournure incorrecte, j'imagine ?


----------



## Agnès E.

egueule said:
			
		

> Avancer à pas d'escargot alors ? MDR
> Je tiens à mes comparaisons animalières.


 
Moi, ce que je préfère, dans les *pas* de l'escargot, ce sont les traces que laissent ses chaussures. 


Disons, peut-être, à un rythme d'escargot ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Moi, ce que je préfère, dans les *pas* de l'escargot, ce sont les traces que laissent ses chaussures.
> 
> 
> Disons, peut-être, à un rythme d'escargot ?


Je m'attendais à une réaction plus rapide !


----------



## Agnès E.

J'étais ailleurs, ma cocotte, je suis désolée... et puis, le temps que mon escargot enfile ses bottes, hein !


----------



## Cath.S.

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> J'étais ailleurs, ma cocotte, je suis désolée... et puis, le temps que mon escargot enfile ses bottes, hein !


Le mien a du mal à faire passer ses lacets dans les oeillets.
De plus, depuis sa participation au marathon de notre ville le week-end dernier, le malheureux a des ampoules.


----------



## la grive solitaire

egueule said:
			
		

> Avancer à pas d' escargot   alors ? MDR
> Je tiens à mes comparaisons animalières.
> 
> Edit
> On trouve eke/ekes/eked/eking dans 15 pages internet en tout et pour tout, ce qui constitue indubitablement une preuve d'existence.
> 
> Aucun anglophone ne pense qu'il s'agit d'une tournure incorrecte, j'imagine ?



Mais si justement! Je crois que c'est une expression inventée de "inch forward" et "eke out" = eke forward.


----------



## Cath.S.

Néologisme créatif ou barbarisme ?


----------



## Kelly B

egueule said:
			
		

> Néologisme créatif ou barbarisme ?


Bof. Digne de ni l'un ni l'autre: de niaiserie.


----------



## Aupick

Barbarisme, àma. 'Eke', ainsi que 'eke out', est presque toujours transitif. Son emploi intransitif me gêne.


----------



## timpeac

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Mais si justement! Je crois que c'est une expression inventée de "inch forward" et "eke out" = eke forward.


 
LGS C'est exactement ce que j'ai pensé tout de suite en lisant le premier message, sans connaître l'ancien usage. "Eke" me faisait penser a "sneak" et à "seep" et à "leak" et à maints autres exemples de mots dont l'onomatopée suggère une progression lente.

Après avoir appris le ancien sens je me suis dit que peut-être l'auteur connaissait-il ce sens et que c'était une tournure plutôt poétique. Mais, si je devais parier ce serait sur le fait qu'il l'a réinventé sur le champ, en reprenant son ancien sens par hasard.


----------



## Gil

egueule said:
			
		

> Le mien a du mal à faire passer ses lacets dans les oeillets.
> De plus, depuis sa participation au marathon de notre ville le week-end dernier, le malheureux a des ampoules.


Il aurait dû se contenter de gastéropoder, la gastérogambade, c'est pour les jeunes...


----------



## Cath.S.

Could it be by any chance a pun on Enhanced Kinetic Energy?


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:
			
		

> Could it be by any chance a pun on Enhanced Kinetic Energy?


 
Wow, maybe - what gives you that idea? If this were a concept mentioned in the book then I would say definitely, but if not then this is something I have never heard of and would seem a bit too abstract to form an acronym of.


----------



## LV4-26

I've found a few hits with google. Each time "_eke forward_" was there, the adverb "_slowly_" wasn't far away. I even found that


> Which begins the dance between my eyes on the road ahead, watching traffic eke forward at 10 mph and my heat guage as it wriggles at the halfway point,


 (it's called My car and its suckage and it reminded me of my own car  )
source : http://www.livejournal.com/users/ellie_fish/
Hence we may infer that "eke forward" has been made up by a few people (for the reason suggested in the above posts) with the meaning of move very slowly ahead.


			
				egueule said:
			
		

> le malheureux a des ampoules.


Aïe...Il ne se plaint pas trop de l'estomac ?


----------



## Cath.S.

> something I have never heard of and would seem a bit too abstract to form an acronym of.


EKE exists as an accepted acronym, Tim:
http://www.acronymfinder.com/af-query.asp?String=exact&Acronym=eke&Find=Find



> Aïe...Il ne se plaint pas trop de l'estomac ?


 Non, bien qu'il l'ait dans les talons.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Also:

EKE eddy kinetic energy

EKE - Engine Knock Eliminator

EKE  Experience Knowledge Expertise


----------



## Benjy

euhm histoire de mettre mon petit grain de sel:

eke forward me choque pas du tout.. `a mon sens ca veut dire s'avancer par a-coups super lentement. mais bon, je dis pas pas que mes opinions font authorit'e en langue anglaise


----------



## Cath.S.

Pourtant Benjy, tu ne me manques pas dl'EKE (experience knowledge expertise)


----------



## LV4-26

Benjy said:
			
		

> `a mon sens ca veut dire s'avancer par a-coups super lentement.


 
_par à-coups :_ ça, c'est intéréssant. Personne ne l'avait vraiment mentionné jusqu'ici. Et cela va parfaitement avec mon exemple des voitures bloquées dans la circulation et avec l'image que l'on peut avoir du déplacement des robots.

Après, que l'expression soit admise ou non est secondaire. Disons que cette tournure n'est pas encore utilisée et/ou comprise par la majorité des anglophones et classons l'affaire. L'important c'est de comprendre ce que l'auteur cité par dictionaric a voulu dire.


----------



## Cath.S.

Par à coups, _comme un escargot maniaco-dépressif _alors* ?  Pardonnez-moi, je ne sais pas ce que j'ai...

* ou cyclothymique s'il est à vélo.


----------



## la grive solitaire

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> L'important c'est de comprendre ce que l'auteur cité par dictionaric a voulu dire.



Spirit Rover Traces Mars' Explosive Past, Opportunity Slowly Digs Out


----------



## dictionaric

egueule said:
			
		

> Néologisme créatif ou barbarisme ?


Les néologismes sont bien souvent de futurs best sellers. EKE est en tout état de cause un retour aux sources. FORWARD n'est qu'une préposition et rien ne peut s'opposer à l'usage de ce EKE FORWARD sinon les locuteurs.
Le mot barbarisme contient le mot barbare. Qu'est-ce que la civilisation sinon une assimilation des Barbares par les Grecs et vice versa.
Je suis moi-même sujet, je le reconnais, à des élans puristes mais ce EKE FORWARD me plait vraiment beaucoup.


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:
			
		

> EKE exists as an accepted acronym, Tim:
> http://www.acronymfinder.com/af-query.asp?String=exact&Acronym=eke&Find=Find
> Non, bien qu'il l'ait dans les talons.


 
Well if it is a reference to that, that's very clever. I would tend to doubt it though since it is not very well known (or is that just me??) and so to make it clear I think we would normally keep the capitalised version, eg "he EKE'd forward". ** Unless, of course, this is already an established term in the book.

**EDIT - and now having read further in the thread, in exactly the way you talk of l'EKE in your post to Beny with it capitalised.


----------



## timpeac

Benjy said:
			
		

> euhm histoire de mettre mon petit grain de sel:
> 
> eke forward me choque pas du tout.. `a mon sens ca veut dire s'avancer par a-coups super lentement. mais bon, je dis pas pas que mes opinions font authorit'e en langue anglaise


 
I don't think there's any doubt that that is what the author meant - I think it is more a question of why the author used this verb whose meaning, at least in the dictionaries, normally means something else (just in case there are any implications for the translation into French (eg should we take the apparent meaning or try to find some clever word play)). Deliberate creation or a slip of the pen influenced by the other similar words that do mean slow movement. I certainly suspect the latter, but of course that is exactly the way that perfectly acceptable neologisms are often formed which are eventually embraced in their own right.


----------



## timpeac

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Spirit Rover Traces Mars' Explosive Past, Opportunity Slowly Digs Out


 
Ah, thanks for the full context lgs.

Hmmm a scientific journal - well perhaps Egueule is right, and this is a clever word play (although if I were the author I would have written it in capitals so that the 99.9% of people who don't have Egueule's brains wouldn't miss my clever pun).

Well there's a challenge then, how to translate that into French?

"Avancer à VOOM"? (vélocité optimalisée d'objets martiens)


----------



## dictionaric

timpeac said:
			
		

> Well there's a challenge then, how to translate that into French?


 
Si vous vérifiez dans les ajouts que je me suis permis de mettre :

*eke forward*progresser avec difficulté : 

The robot Opportunity is eking forward on the other side of Mars.Le robot Opportunity progresse avec difficulté de l'autre côté de la planète Mars.


----------



## timpeac

dictionaric said:
			
		

> Si vous vérifiez dans les ajouts que je me suis permis de mettre :
> 
> *eke forward*progresser avec difficulté :
> 
> The robot Opportunity is eking forward on the other side of Mars.Le robot Opportunity progresse avec difficulté de l'autre côté de la planète Mars.


 
Mais là je ne vois pas de jeu de mots, comme en anglais s'il s'agit vraiment de enhanced kinetic energy.


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> Mais là je ne vois pas de jeu de mots, comme en anglais s'il s'agit vraiment de enhanced kinetic energy.


Comme d'habitude, la seule solution serait de poser la question à l'auteur de l'article.


----------



## LV4-26

timpeac said:
			
		

> (just in case there are any implications for the translation into French (eg should we take the apparent meaning or try to find some clever word play)).


I agree with that. This kind of details do make a difference in the final translation. I said it was a minor detail in the present situation because I don't think there's more to it than just what Benjy suggested.


			
				timpeac said:
			
		

> Deliberate creation or a slip of the pen influenced by the other similar words that do mean slow movement. I certainly suspect the latter, but of course that is exactly the way that perfectly acceptable neologisms are often formed which are eventually embraced in their own right.


It may be one or the other. What probably happened, as often, is that an individual speaker created it, deliberately or through a slip the pen, and then it spread to other speakers. According to the results google gave me, it's obviously gaining ground but still restricted to a minority of users.


			
				timpeac said:
			
		

> that is exactly the way that perfectly acceptable neologisms are often formed which are eventually embraced in their own right


Quite right. As I suggested above, the process seems to have already started.

Interestingly enough, when you go this page
http://www.space.com/missionlaunches/ap_050512_rover_stuck.html
you get the expression _inching out_ which reminds me of Tim and LGS' posts #19 and 23 (inch forward).

The acronym idea is interesting but.... isn't it buscarle cinco pies al gato, as Cuchu would say ?

My conclusion : thanks all, once again, I'm learning a lot with this thread even though I didn't start it.


----------



## Cath.S.

I just wrote Tariq Malik, the author of the article, I hope he will answer. I gave him the address of this thread.


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> I just wrote Tariq Malik, the author of the article, I hope he will answer. I gave him the address of this thread.


Great move ! 
I wish we could always do that.
But, of course, it's even better when you've been searching a lot beforehand. (no, I'm not a masochist).


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:
			
		

> I just wrote Tariq Malik, the author of the article, I hope he will answer. I gave him the address of this thread.


 
Nice one Egueule.

By the way LV4, yes you are certainly right in the sense that any anglophone, I think, would be left in no doubt as to what was meant. Indeed, I think if I had read that in the original article I may not have paused over this phrase or remarked anything strange (obviously impossible to say for sure in retrospect). But with it as a title in a language forum with invitations to translate, you start to think a bit deeper about the meanings of the individual words as well as the entire phrase in order to render it in the target language with as much meaning intact as possible.

The subjective nature of language never fails to amaze me in these forums!!


----------



## dictionaric

Il n'y a pas de jeu de mots. C'est tiré d'un article très sérieux. L'auteur n'a vraiment pas envie de se marrer. Moi non plus d'ailleurs


----------

